# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  سوال

## kingsezar

سلام خدمت اساتید 
دوستان اگه کسی میتونه راجع به این سوال کمکی کنه ممنون میشم 



برنامه‌ای بنویسید که نمرات دروس ریاضی۱(۴ واحد)، مکانیک(۳ واحد) و معارف اسلامی(۲ واحد) چند دانشجو را بصورت یک ماتریس(n*3) از کاربر بگیرد و موارد زیر را محاسبه و با پیغام مناسب نمایش دهد:
تعداد دانشجویان
معدل هر دانشجو
معدل هر درس
معدل کل دروس برای تمامی دانشجویان(یک عدد)
میانگین نمرات زیر ۱۰ بدون احتساب واحد هر درس

----------


## rahnema1

سلام
قسمت آخر نمره زیر 10 را دیگه خودت زحمتش بکش

clc
clear all
nomarat = [];
tedade_vahed = [4 3 2];
i = 1;
while(true)
    clc
    nomarat(i,1) = input('riazi:');
    nomarat(i,2) = input('mekanik:');
    nomarat(i,3) = input('maaref:');
    i = i+1;
    yesno = ' ';
    while(yesno ~= 'yes' && yesno ~= 'no' && yesno ~= 'y' && yesno ~= 'n')
        yesno = input('continue ? yes/no', 's');
    end
    if (yesno == 'no' || yesno == 'n')
	break;
    end
end
tedad = size(nomarat,1 );
printf('tedad= %d\n',tedad)
nomre_zarb_dar_vahed = bsxfun(@times, nomarat , tedade_vahed);
moaddel = sum(nomre_zarb_dar_vahed, 2) / sum(tedade_vahed);

disp('moaddel_har_daneshjoo=');
disp(moaddel)

moddel_har_dars = mean(nomarat,1);

disp('moddel_har_dars = ');
disp(moddel_har_dars)

moaddel_kol = mean(moaddel) ;
printf('moaddel_kol= %f\n', moaddel_kol)

----------


## kingsezar

> سلام
> قسمت آخر نمره زیر 10 را دیگه خودت زحمتش بکش
> 
> clc
> clear all
> nomarat = [];
> tedade_vahed = [4 3 2];
> i = 1;
> while(true)
> ...


مرسی از شما

----------

